# New Coda A Round



## barbacasec (Sep 16, 2009)

Has anyone tried the OBGYN Code A Rounds? I am having touble with some of it. I put in everything I think it needs and then it tells me that it is still missing one or mode codes but doesn't say if it is ICD-9 or CPT that is missing. I have tried every code I can think of. Anyway I was just looking to see if anyone else has any feed back.


----------



## finzy (Sep 20, 2009)

*code a round*

I too am having some difficulty with my codes, I am not doing the same one as you but I am having the same type of experience.  I am interested to see more feedback on this feature.  seems like some of the system may be a little glitchy, either that or I am really needing a lot more practice.


----------



## newellj (Feb 7, 2010)

*code a round issue*

I am having the same issue on the first code a round and on the fifth note with the LAVH using a robot..I have the cpt code and 5 DX. I have had the VP of coding and the Sr manager of coding look at it and they can not even figure it out


----------



## barbacasec (Feb 8, 2010)

code a round issue

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am having the same issue on the first code a round and on the fifth note with the LAVH using a robot..I have the cpt code and 5 DX. I have had the VP of coding and the Sr manager of coding look at it and they can not even figure it out 

Newellj - 
Did you use the S code for the Robot?? That was what got me on that one. If you have issues email the AAPC- I think the person's name is on the bottom of the coda a round and they will help you- especially if it is a glitch.


----------

